# adios p&s!



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Thanks everyone. You guys have been great to put up with me and my crap over the years. 

My wife is not getting any better, my kids need my attention, my job needs me to spend less time on here, etc. and I have decided the only way I will be able to stay away is to "quit smoking" cold turkey. The spring fling is the end of the P&S road for me.

I'll probably check in from time to time and "sneak a quick drag", but for all essential purposes, I'm done. I'll still be fishing when I can, I'll just be going without posting about it etc.

I just bought a pierandsurf sticker for my car and a new tshirt, so I'll advertise the site, I just need to step away for a while.

Thanks again guys...lots of good folk on this site.


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Hey Husky,

I hope all works well w/ your wife. I'm sorry we never got to meet, as I live in Gaithersburg and we're probably neighbors. I think you met most of the guys I fish with, but not me. 

Anyways, yeah, spending time w/ the family is always a good thing. Hope you'll get back on the water eventually.

Til then,
Chump


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I am very sorry to hear that things are not getting better. Please focus all attention on your immediate family and your career. I hope things will change for the better and I will say a prayer for your wife.

Take care, hope to meet you out in the suds some day.


----------



## DORIGHT (Dec 1, 2006)

Fare well..4-NOW I know where your at and for what it's worth your doing the wright thing...but you'll be back I'm sure....you'll probably find this was a good release for you but it is quite addictive....Take care and god bless your family !!!!!


----------



## Cobia Seeker (Mar 19, 2002)

Good luck...Keep those poarized glasses handy you may need them one day...


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Trevor
Sorry to hear this.
You have my phone number and know where I live.
Anytime you want to sneak to PAX or by the house give me a shout.
Anything I can do give me a shout.

John


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Hey Husky*

Sorry to hear that the misses is not getting better, faster. I hope things turn around for you.

Jeff


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Thanks guys. Removing gall bladder in the next couple of days... Tight lines!


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Trevor,

Sorry to hear things are going better for the family. I've only met you once but you're a good guy and good things will eventually work out for good people. Hang in there.


----------



## Espresso (Mar 18, 2005)

Take care of things that matter the most. Best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Husky sorry to hear about your family crisis but I agree its the right thing and hopefully things will improve and you can reclaim you spot here with our family. For what is worth my girlfriend had her gall bladder removed without a hitch and was back to almost normal in a few hours.God Bless you and you family and keep us up to date.


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

I hope everything works out for the best you and yours are in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Hey Trevor,

I hope & pray that things will work out fine for your wife and your family. I'm glad I was able to fish with you. Take care...


----------



## NoVaCaster (Mar 1, 2007)

HuskyMD said:


> Thanks guys. Removing gall bladder in the next couple of days... Tight lines!



All the best to you and family.
Enjoyed your posts.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hey Husky, I know you have mixed emotions about leaving P&S but your private life especially when family is involved takes priority. Wow you've been here longer than me. Anyway, take care of your wife and have faith in God. It works. I'll keep you and your family in my prayers. Take care my friend.


----------



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

I wish you and the family the best


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

hate to hear that, hope it all works out for the best.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Hey Husky, sorry to hear about your wife.. I would be doing the same thing if i was in your situation. We haven't met, but I'll be at Spring Fling. I'll be the guy with the Grey Durango (with the P&S sticker) introduce yourself so i can offer you a beer (or soda). Tight Lines, and big F#%#in fish



HuskyMD said:


> Thanks everyone. You guys have been great to put up with me and my crap over the years.
> 
> My wife is not getting any better, my kids need my attention, my job needs me to spend less time on here, etc. and I have decided the only way I will be able to stay away is to "quit smoking" cold turkey. The spring fling is the end of the P&S road for me.
> 
> ...


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Husky - hope all goes well ... family is a priority!


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Nice knowing you Husky. Hope all goes well for your family. See you out on the water.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Sorry to hear that...*

Will pray for your wife to get better and for you to be strong for yourself and your family


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

*Sorry to hear...*



HuskyMD said:


> Thanks everyone. You guys have been great to put up with me and my crap over the years.
> 
> My wife is not getting any better, my kids need my attention, my job needs me to spend less time on here, etc. and I have decided the only way I will be able to stay away is to "quit smoking" cold turkey. The spring fling is the end of the P&S road for me.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about your wife...family comes first...we will always be hear for you...Take care:fishing:


----------



## TonyTon (Apr 7, 2007)

Hey Husky,
I do not know you but by reading the posts on here feel that I do.
I am sorry to hear the bad news about your wife and I know that we all on this site are hoping for the best for your family.

I am JC's neighbor and as he said anything that you need just call.

If you ever get the fishing pox just drop by john's house and we will find the cure for it.

Tony


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*HeyTrevor*

You take care. One day at a time. Best wishes for you and your family.


----------



## Donald (Oct 25, 2006)

*bye for now*

Hope things get better for everyone, I'm sure your spot here will be waiting if you want it. I have enjoyed your post.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Hey HuskyMD

It's not good bye it's see you another time go take care of the family and we will see you when we see you


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Take care Trevor! Wish you and your family the best. Take care of them little ones! Hope to see you on the water some time in the future.


----------

